# Keep Grandpas 618 lathe?



## phansen39 (Jan 28, 2013)

Ive had my grandfathers lathe home for about 2 weeks now. Its got issues besides rust. Sat in uncles shed for 10 yrs. Besides needing massive cleaning and paint. Looks like spindle bearings bad and spindle bent. Lead screw will need replacing actually pitted. Tail stock is rusted tight. Cross slide and compound seem ok. So before I really start into this project Need some opinions about whether it is worth the rebuild and restoration.  So Is the the old girl worth saving?


----------



## Philco (Jan 28, 2013)

Peter, I had an old wood lathe that my dad had purchased at an auction. This lathe had sat around for a number of years in the weather. I had to put new bearings in the head & also had to make another spindle. The tail stock was also frozen. I kept working with it until I got it freed up.I know a wood lathe doesn't have to be as precise as a metal lathe, but if you've got the time I certainly wouldn't give up on it just yet. Here's a picture of the lathe after I got it finished.
Phil


----------



## jster1963 (Jan 31, 2013)

I just restored my father's 618 and LOVE it!  I had to order a lot of parts, but for me it has been well worth it.  I love that I rescued a machine that my father treasured.  Now I treasure it!  I did the restoration on here as well as youtube.  I still have to paint it, but I have to wait until the weather is warm.

Good luck.......jster1963


----------



## DMS (Jan 31, 2013)

Post some pics so we can see the damage. In general the 619s are nice lathes. It's also nice to know it was your grandfathers.


----------



## rafe (Feb 1, 2013)

put up a photo or two, it's a small enough project and they are a nice little lathe,plenty of parts available...totally repairable......oh and it was your Grandfathers?? I luckily have a few of my Grandfathers tools ....he passed in 54 ....I feel real good using them , hard to explain....


----------



## AR1911 (Feb 1, 2013)

618s are nice lathes, particularly the older design (Mk1) but the later one with roller bearings.

I have a nice one. I don't use it because I have bigger lathes, but I just hate to part with it.




The headstock bearings are inexpensive, standard bearings - auto parts store or online

I would want to know if it was a machine my grandad bought new and used himself. If so, I'd definitely keep it and restore it for the connection. If it was just something he bought at a flea market and never used, then it could make more sense to part it out.

But I bet once you start cleaning it up, you won't turn back. Get some Evaporust and a trough to fit the bed (Home deport, planter)


----------



## phansen39 (Feb 1, 2013)

Well just an update. Dad is going to do the full restoration. Delivered it the other day. He got the time to do it. He already ordered a spindle and sleeve bearings for it.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Feb 5, 2013)

i was lucky to find an Atlas TH42 last summer for $300. she was left lonely , and cold ,in the shop of an apple farm workshop. 
i have a post on youtube "Atlas TH42" (i go by madaboutpix on youtube)
unfortunately, the back gear was operated while the bull gear was engaged which resulted in a catastrophic failure of the back gear spindle driven gear. it took a couple of teeth of of the large back gear as well.the half nuts were fubar, the leadscrew bearing was broken. the transmission was a crumbling pile of ZAMAK dust, but it ran only with the bull gear engaged. i was able to do a few turnings by hand and fell in love with the old girl. so i decided then and there to nurse her back to health so to speak. i was more interested in having a precisely operational unit, rather than spending a lot of man hours, that ,unfortunately i don't have to spend on making her pretty. i scoured ebay and was able to procure all the parts to make her functional. I did a complete disassembly of the headstock and found to my delight , hand etched into the timken taper roller bearings the dates 11/52 on one bearing and 4/53 through osmosis i determined the lathe was most likely assembled in 53' or possibly as late as 55' but i haven't been able to verify. the spindle was unaffected by the collateral damage, and surprisingly the pulley and bushings were quite remarkably pristine, which led me to the conclusion that the old girl got a broken leg early in life and never really got to run with the others. the complete (manual) change gear set accompanied the lathe . they had not been opened, still hand washered/nailed to the original piece of wood they came on.after throwing about $500 at her and about an estimated 40 hours , i was able to turn threads and operate the carriage along with the crossfeed. i'm still toying with her, i recently purchased a couple chucks for her as well as a QTCP. 
i love the old girl she runs very smooth even in back gear.
 i make it a point to use synthetic lubricants wherever i have been.
if you are considering the task of nursing one back to health, i have 2 pieces of advise...
1 Bring lots of patience
2 Buy doubles, if you can. if they broke once, they'll break again ...


----------

